# Longest tailfeather 2007



## tabes

WELL GUYS YOU KNEW IT WAS COMING WHATS THE LONGEST TAIL FEATHER SO FAR


----------



## jwdinius1

22 is my best so far only been out 2 days.


----------



## Skeptic

Ours was 22-1/8. Biggest in the contest at the bar in Martin was over 24.


----------



## 94NDTA

Just to let you guys know, I got a 25 incher.

Also, none of this means jack unless you post a picture with a tape measurer.


----------



## DJ 50

You show me yours....I'll show you mine. with a yard stick


----------



## kevin.k

i got a 23...again year after year this happens my buddy shot a 26 i will have to take a picture


----------



## R y a n

We'll make this a sticky for a bit...


----------



## nate_dogg

23 here. no pics for proof though. camera took a swim.


----------



## TANATA

I think 14 is my longest this year. :eyeroll: Nothing but young birds for me but where Im hunting everything gets shot up so you can't really expect that many mature old birds I guess.


----------



## dgyer

Dad shot a beautiful mature rooster. He is getting it mounted so I cannot give an exact measurement but when we measured it on the bird it was 22 1/2 (I assume you count the entire quill when talking total length - if I am incorrect let me know) Quills from other larger birds were between 2 and 2 1/2 inches so I just did the math.


----------



## Bagman

No estimates...no 'doing the math'....simply pull the feather and measure it ALL. If its something incredible (lets say 25-26" or more) please show us a photo. The number of legit long tail photos posted here in the last 3-4 years is very close to ZERO.


----------



## R y a n

Bagman said:


> No estimates...no 'doing the math'....simply pull the feather and measure it ALL. If its something incredible (lets say 25-26" or more) please show us a photo. The number of legit long tail photos posted here in the last 3-4 years is very close to ZERO.


Agreed..

Please post a pic. Heck I'd say... that even something more than 23" is a heckuva bird! Let's see pics of 'em all!

Bagman I would say that a couple of those from last year were definitely incredible long tailed trophies! We need to see some more like those !

Ryan


----------



## Bagman

Ya Ryan, I remember the photos of that one dandy lookin bird late last season...unfortunately all we got was another ESTIMATE on that tail too. :roll: I can understand the temptation to want to keep a special bird like that intact for mounting though. :beer:


----------



## g/o

Bagman, Why on earth would someone want to pull the feathers if they were to mount it. Look at the B-52 we took last year at my place it is well over 25 inches we never pulled any feathers


----------



## always_outdoors

> Bagman, Why on earth would someone want to pull the feathers if they were to mount it.


You can pull the tail feather and the taxidermist can replace it. They prefer you only pull one feather. If the taxidermists can't mount it, then they are not a very good taxidermist.

So pull away.


----------



## gonehuntin'

Come on guys, pictures with a measuring tape next to it. We want proof.


----------



## ERICMI

Got this one yesterday. Measured 22 3/4 to the feather. I am going to get this one mounted so I will get a measurement for the taxidermist with a tape.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Shot one last Saturday that was 23 1/8 inches. Didn't get any pictures b.c I really don't care if you guys believe me or not :lol:


----------



## johnsona

My roommate has got a feather from one he shot a few years back. I believe it goes 26 1/2. Too bad he was young and dumb and ate it instead of mounting it. Not sure if we have a camera here, but I'll try and get some pics of it up against a tape.


----------



## Acemallard

Here is 1 I got this year. Here is the proof.


----------



## johnsona

Here's my roommate's - kind of tough to read the tape, but it's right at 26", as you can see the red 2' mark towards the end of the feather.


----------



## Dak

Sweet. No long tails this year. 22 or 23 the longest. We have shot VERY few birds that weren't this year's birds.


----------



## Burly1

Hey Johnsona, tell your roomate I said yardbirds don't count. :lol: I picked up a 24" roadkill on the way home this afternoon! It doesn't count too! :lol:


----------



## ghostbuster

i just shot a 22 1/2" tall feather last weekend


----------



## ghostbuster

i shot a 23 on saturday and another 23 on sunday


----------



## ghostbuster

shot a 24 1/2" and i mounting him and also he has 3/4" spur


----------



## joseph

25 1/2.....it was nice....lol 8) I was going to mount it but my dog chewed it up before I could get to it.....I was mad :******:


----------



## Guest

I shot a bird the Saturday after Thanksgiving '07 and there were 35 black lines on it that I could see. It was one of those head shot birds that climbs up and up and up then falls dead 250 yards away in a plowed corn field. I left the dogs behind and went and "retrieved" it myself and it is a beauty. I didn't measure the spurs but it is at the taxidermy outfit and I can't wait to see it again. On my wall! btw, if it means anything, that pic of the 26" tail shows 33 lines.


----------



## Bagman

This state's schools must rank among the lowest in terms of READING COMPREHENSION. :roll:


----------



## hamdawg08

I have a tailfeather that is 26 3/4 inches that got ruined by dog before i got to it. Wish it wouldnt have.


----------

